# Hi, New here!



## MattG90 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi guys!

I'm Matt, 23
New to here soon to be a mk1 TT owner, think the 1.8T 225 
Just need to find that perfect one!

Previous car I owned a Corsa VXR loved that car however I sold it to keep some cash and get myself a TT which I have always admired 

Done some research and things to look for 
FSH (a must with any car in my opinion)
Water pump and Cambelt change every 65k or 5 years is it?
Dash dials a common fault? 
And coolant to reach 90 degrees?

Anything Iv missed please let me know 

Looking forward to looking at the progress threads and once mine has started will keep it updated regularly!

Thanks Matt


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Matt, welcome to the forum


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Matt,

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your search


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Matt, Welcome to the TTF.
Looks as if you have already seen my standard reply, if not here it is..

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
Hoggy.


----------



## MattG90 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for welcomes 

I'm hoping it won't be too long till I find one!

If anyone spots a decent one please let me know!

And Hoggy, I didn't actually it's things Iv read on google etc but there's a couple other bits I didn't know in your post so thanks


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## cabhappy (Jan 31, 2014)

hi, welcome, i'm new on here aswell , been reading through your forum dont know whether you got my message but i have a tt convertible 225 baseball interior, silver 118k mot'd - aug taxed til febuary, i'm in cumbria.
timing belt, water pump and thermostat has been done last year , thanks cliff


----------



## MattG90 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Hai and Welcome!
> 
> J
> xx


Thanks


----------



## MattG90 (Jan 31, 2014)

cabhappy said:


> hi, welcome, i'm new on here aswell , been reading through your forum dont know whether you got my message but i have a tt convertible 225 baseball interior, silver 118k mot'd - aug taxed til febuary, i'm in cumbria.
> timing belt, water pump and thermostat has been done last year , thanks cliff


Hi and thanks  
No sorry I must have missed it, sounds good but unfortunately not looking for a convertible sorry, but good luck with your sale tho


----------

